# CD-Rom Autorun doesn't work



## gregsgirl60 (May 9, 2003)

My computer has just been installed with a new hard drive, processor, and motherboard and WindowsXP re-installed. The problem I am having is that when I insert a disc into the CD-RW drive I have to either click on the CD-RW icon or Windows Media Player to get it to run. Also when I insert another CD I have to close Windows Media Player first, and insert another CD,or the old song tracks from the previous CD will stay up on the song list. I even tried to clear the song list.. but when I start playing the new CD the old song list is still there? So I have two problems. 
I read another post on the solution for CD's not automatically playing and I right-clicked on the CD-RW icon set the Autorun properties. It didn't change anything? 
Can someone please help me resolve this?
Thank You
Susan R.


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

check autorun is enabled in the registry
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\CDRom
Autorun value = 1


----------



## gregsgirl60 (May 9, 2003)

Thank you so much for replying to my post.
I went into my Registry and followed your instructions and this is what I found. Also I was not able to change the information. How do you change information in the Registry?

Name Type Data
(Default) REG_SZ (value not set)
AutoRun REG_DWORD 0x00000000 (0)
AutoRunAlwaysDisable REG_MULTI_SZ NEC MBR-7 NEC MBR-7.4 PIONEER CHANGR... 
DependOnGroup REG_MULTI_SZ SCSI miniport
DisplayName REG_SZ CD-ROM Driver
Error Control REG_DWORD 0x00000001 (1)
Group REG_SZ SCSI CDROM Class
Image Path REG_EXPAND_SZ System32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys
Start REG_DWORD 0x00000001 (1)
Tag REG_DWORD 0x00000002 (2)
Type REG_DWORD 0x00000001 (1)


----------



## gregsgirl60 (May 9, 2003)

I changed the default setting by right-clicking on Default but it didn't solve the problem?

Name Type Data
(Default) REG_SZ (Autorun value = 1)
AutoRun REG_DWORD 0x00000000 (0)
AutoRunAlwaysDisable REG_MULTI_SZ NEC MBR-7 NEC MBR-7.4 PIONEER CHANGR DRM-1804X PIONEER CD-ROM DRM-6...


----------



## XpL0d3r (May 21, 2005)

Also, are you logged on as admin or power user? autorun by default doesn't work while not logged in as admin/ power user.


----------



## gregsgirl60 (May 9, 2003)

Thank you so much for all of your help. I performed the following along with the previous help tips you suggested and fixed it:

1. Click Start, and then click Run. 
2. In the Run box, type regedit, and then click OK. 
3. Locate the following registry key: 
HKEY_Current_User\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer 
4. In the right pane of the Registry Editor window, locate the NoDriveTypeAutoRun entry. 
5. Edit the entry to display the following correct binary value in the Value data box: 
NoDriveTypeAutoRun 0000 95 00 00 00 
To do this, right-click NoDriveTypeAutoRun, and then click Modify. Under Value data, type 95 00 00 00, and then click OK. 
6. On the Registry menu, click Exit to quit Registry Editor. 
7. Restart your computer.


----------

